# BLACK SPYDER



## palerider (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## palerider (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jan 24, 2018)

Sweet Chopper!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 11, 2018)

cool. one thing I found out quickly when I was a kid that riding to school on a chopper while trying to hold my books was not easy. this was when back packs were only for camping.


----------



## Bmack (Apr 22, 2018)

Are the chopper forks some you made?


----------

